# How much should I tell my roommate to sell this for?



## Cheshire_Cat (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm trying to help my roommate out. He just got a new car so he wants to sell his 4WD '86 Stanza Wagon, but I have no idea what it's worth. Can you guys help us out?

I've driven it quite a bit and, as far as I can tell, there only seem to be two problems:

1. My roommate got into a bit of an accident changing lanes at about 25mph. The damage looks pretty bad, but it all seems to be just on the surface. To fix it completely it would need a core support, hood, bumper, lefter signal, left fender, headlight bucket and headlight. After that it should be pretty straight.

2. The power steering pump whines constantly and the PS only works intermittently.

Overall, though, I think it's in pretty good shape. Not great, but certainly worth driving. I drove it in the snow all last winter, because my car is only 2wd, and it did great. 

Anyway, here's some pics:
























I rigged up an offroad foglight for a headlight. It's not perfect, but it works enough to keep from getting pulled over. 
















Here's a closeup of the damage. The bungie cords help keep the hood down. The latch still works, but I don't trust it, because the core support is bent. 









Interior is also not great, but it's far from terrible:









Mileage: 









So there you have it. What'dya think?


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

go to a wreckser and get the part to fix it, it'd probably only cost you like $100 and it'd probably increase the value at least a few hundred.

right now with that damage its nearly worthless.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

unfortuneatly....stanza wagons aren't worth much more than $500 in good shape  Great box on wheels though, i've had 2. 

Where is the car located??


----------

